# Madison Retriever Club Fall Trial Announcements



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

Judge Change: Mary Howley will be judging the Derby Stake replacing Lori Oliver

The stakes will be held at the following locations:


Open: Stoughton Property
Derby: Will start at the Gallagher Property and finish at the W Property
Qual: W property
Amat: Gallagher Property

Dr. Jennell Appel, a Certified Canine Rehabilitation Specialist, who specializes in conditioning, rehabilitation and general good retriever health for field trial dogs will be attending our trial with her famous Sport Vet Mobile. Please feel free to contact her during the trial if you would like her to look at your dog.


----------



## Marilyn Fender (Sep 3, 2005)

As said above by Susan Exo: It is well worth everyone's time to meet Dr. Jennell Appel, Certified Canine Rehabilitation Specialist. She offers excellent suggestions for keeping your dogs in shape and therefore less accident prone. All the ideas are very helpful to the demanding retrieving sport as well as just keeping your dog as sound as possible to live with. I saw a presentation she did near Thomasville. There are many useful ideas she offers that make a difference. 

Marilyn Fender, Windstorm Retrievers -- Wisconsin and Georgia


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates from the trial?


----------



## Ernie Hawkins (Nov 3, 2009)

Derby 1- #13 Hawk-Ernie Hawkins 2- #23 Smut-Craig Crook 3- #3 Turbo- Craig Crook 4- #9 Motley Crüe-Craig Crook RJ- #12 Hawk-Craig Crook


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ernie Hawkins said:


> Derby 1- #13 Hawk-Ernie Hawkins 2- #23 Smut-Craig Crook 3- #3 Turbo- Craig Crook 4- #9 Motley Crüe-Craig Crook RJ- #12 Hawk-Craig Crook


Congratulations Ernie!!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Way to go Ernie and Hawk!!


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Way to go, Right Start Kennel and Craig Crook!!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Ernie Hawkins said:


> Derby 1- #13 Hawk-Ernie Hawkins 2- #23 Smut-Craig Crook 3- #3 Turbo- Craig Crook 4- #9 Motley Crüe-Craig Crook RJ- #12 Hawk-Craig Crook


Congratulations Ernie!


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations Ernie and Hawk, it was only a mater of time.
Colleen


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats. to Ernie and Hawk!


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Congrats Ernie and Hawk! Also to Chris V and Jeebs on another JAM!


----------



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

Open Callbacks to water marks: 11, 13, 23, 31, 36, 37, 38, 41, 43, 45, 49, 50, 53, 57, 59, 65, 70, 74, 75, 83, 84, 86, 89

Am Callbacks to Water blind: 2, 5, 6, 10, 25, 27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 36, 40, 47, 50, 52, 59


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats, Ernie, good to see an amateur kick some b--t!


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Qual callbacks to the 4th. Start no earlier than 8:30 at the W property.

1,7,8 16,17,23,25,26,27,30,31,33,34,38 40.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

We're looking forward to seeing you and Hawk this Fall, Ernie! 

Congratulations,

rita


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Ernie Hawkins said:


> Derby 1- #13 Hawk-Ernie Hawkins 2- #23 Smut-Craig Crook 3- #3 Turbo- Craig Crook 4- #9 Motley Crüe-Craig Crook RJ- #12 Hawk-Craig Crook


Congratulations Ernie.


----------



## Marthacole (May 23, 2009)

Congratulations Ernie and Hawk, from Martha and your brother RhettButler!


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone back home, can you post results for AM, Open and Qual?
Great weekend! Nice trial. It was a lot of fun, but very hot .
Thank you to all who worked the trial.

char


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Here's what I know, very incomplete information:

Open
1 - Coal Dubose/Voigt
2- Kampo (not sure which dog)
3 - Mickey/Hines
4- Rocky Fekula/Voigt
don't know rj, numerous jams

AM
1- Mully - Spangler
2- Joy - Bobby L
3 - Curry/Judy Powers
4 - Roxie/Benson
RJ - Jerry Lee/L Dubose
several jams

sorry don't have more detail...... big tests, hot heavy thick weather..my least favorite climate...ever....


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Lydia on Rocky's fourth and Randy and Bobby for your Am placements!


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

WTG Ernie!!


----------

